# Ceiling Fan



## newowner (Dec 31, 2005)

I want to install a ceiling fan but hardwire it instead of running an extension cord down the wall like some do.

Is there a good DIY article online for this or should I hire an expert? I have no electronical experience. Would love to learn but don't want to burn the house down or kill myself.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 31, 2005)

When unsure about a project I have alway's gone to the local library and read about it. It's free and if you are still unsure about your skills, then hire an electrician and watch so you get firsthand the do's and dont's. Like what tools you need for the nextjob. 
The one crtical thing you need to do is turn off the power to that area before starting any electrical project.An electrical tester will also come in handy.

Good luck with your project.
The Inspector


----------



## Gary (Dec 31, 2005)

In our area (I suppose we're not alone) building code requires the electrical box(fan mounting box)  be secured to a 2''x4'' spanning 2 ceiling joists to hold the wieght of the fan.


----------



## HandyMac (Jan 3, 2006)

Home improvement stores sell basic electrical wiring books that include installing a ceiling fan. The book will tell you each step, from which type of box to use and how to mount it to running and connecting the wires.


----------



## the dude (Jan 13, 2006)

I thought I would find a good online DIY for this project but haven't. I am sure there are lots of books but is there no online resource for this project? Seems pretty common.


----------



## Polar Sparky 1224 (Mar 7, 2006)

Gary said:
			
		

> In our area (I suppose we're not alone) building code requires the electrical box(fan mounting box)  be secured to a 2''x4'' spanning 2 ceiling joists to hold the wieght of the fan.



If your fan is more that 35 pounds you need to have idependent supports.  or you need to get a remodel fan support box.  What else is a great idea is if you have a vaulted cieling and you get a remote kit that is compatable with your fan.  you set the frequency and then match that to the switch that goes in the place of the regular light switch.


----------

